# bird hunters



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

it's almost time for the early dove season.how many of you start your season out on doves before phesant and quail season and what type of gun and shot do you use and a retriever while hunting?i shoot a berretta o/u 12ga. with 71/2-8 shot and have a brittany for retrieving.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i use a remington 1100 20ga. or my ithaca 16 ga. pump and my german wirehaired pointer he is a retrieving freak.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

I use a 20ga. citori 7.5 and 6's for long shots, take my shorthair to locate the down birds. Dove poppers on the grill mmmmm good!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i use a homemade slingshot and any decent looking rock i can find


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

i use my trusty 12 ga remington 870 with 7 1/2 shot. Our german shorthair is a bird finding and retrieving machine. Hell some of the time, when they take off running, he brings back live pheasants we didn't even get a chance to shoot at.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Ruger Red Label O/U in 12 ga with 7 1/2 shot. My English Springer Spaniel likes Dove hunting more than I do.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine Springer does two. I get the enjoyment of training his son this year First hunting excursion will be dove season. 

Do I take both dogs or just the pup( he's a year old)? Work them individually?


----------



## Dryfly (Jul 10, 2010)

12 gauge citori lightning o/u with 7.5. Will be takin my 4 month old lab this year


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use a franchi veloce 28ga with 7.5's... i take both britt's but one at a time


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

big red said:


> it's almost time for the early dove season.how many of you start your season out on doves before phesant and quail season and what type of gun and shot do you use and a retriever while hunting?i shoot a berretta o/u 12ga. with 71/2-8 shot and have a brittany for retrieving.


ha ha ha stay out of my corn fields till sept 15 lol


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be using a 20ga Remington 870 and ill have my buddy to retrieve my birds lol


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I shoot a Benelli Montefeltro 20 with 7 1/2's my own two eyes and feet for retrieving. (don't have dog YET!)


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Verona semi auto 12 with 7 1/2 shot. I am my own retriever. don't lose many.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Stoeger 2000 semi with 7.5 or 8.0 shot and i got two beagles that love the retrieving.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

Remmy 1100 with 7.5's


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

mao10 said:


> i use my trusty 12 ga remington 870 with 7 1/2 shot. Our german shorthair is a bird finding and retrieving machine. Hell some of the time, when they take off running, he brings back live pheasants we didn't even get a chance to shoot at.


Hahahah too funny. We just got a shorthair puppy in june and I can't wait to take him out. He points everything, but it would be a real bonus if I could get him to just bring back live birds... Save the ammo! Actually we have an Aussie that takes her herding a little too far and last week went after one of our chickens. After chasing her down, and removing the chicken (still alive and OK), we shut her in the house, but maybe what we need to do is take her hunting also!


----------

